# [SOLVED] My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91



## BlueSmurf (Feb 10, 2010)

I also have a similar problem, but i got here through a different issue.

Sometime last week my computer was infected by a virus called worm.win32.netsky. After looking through a number of forums, i was told that a scanner called "Malwarebytes Anti-Malware" could effectively remove the virus, and thankfully it did. 

However, after Malwarebytes had finished its scan, and deleted the infected files, i was asked to restart my computer, which i did. Unfortunately, after i had rebooted, i could not go online. I noticed that my local area connection icon at the bottom right hand conner of the screen had a yellow triangle with a "!" sign on it. 

I then opened command prompt and typed in ipconfig. What showed up in the IP address section was: 169.254.66.91
the Subnet Mask read: 255.255.0.0
and the Default Gateway was just blank.

I called up my ISP, (At&t) and tech support confirmed that our DSL line was working fine, and suggested that there was a problem with the PC instead of the DSL.

Any ideas about how to fix this problem? its been really frustrating.....:sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91*

Hello,

Although it appears that you're having similar issue. It's best to have your own Thread. Therefore, I am going to create one for you. We'll be glad to assist you.

---------------
Please try these commands, it might help you get connected back to the internet. Open up a command prompt. Click on Start and on run type the work cmd then press enter.

To reset TCP/IP type: netsh int ip reset reset.log

To Reset WINSOCK type: netsh winsock reset catalog

Please post results.


----------



## BlueSmurf (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91*

It worked!! :laugh:

right after i entered both lines of text, i was asked to reboot my machine. 

once my computer was back on and running, i opened up my firefox browser and it successfully loaded the homepage of yahoo.com

Thanks for the help!! i really appreciate it!! :grin:


----------



## BlueSmurf (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91*

P.S. my sincere apologies for not starting a new thread. Sorry if i've caused any trouble :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91*

No problem, happens all the time. :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: My computer's IP address is: 169.254.66.91*

Apology accepted. No worries, at least your computer is all well now. Have fun with it.

You're very welcome!


----------

